# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  **mirë se vini në sofrën e Shkodërloces**

## bombona

po e hapim kete tem perseri e pserseri per te treten here 
qa te bojm se ne kete tem na vin postimet si lumi po ne perseri nuk ndalemi se pa kete sofer nuk ka kuptim forumi(modestia ne kulm)
hajden te gjith o ju shkodran dhe ju o forumista te mbedhena ne kete sofer e te hajm pak pica ahhahaahahh ahhaah
ju mirpresim :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:  :Lulja3: 
bombona

----------


## riduana

Po hy njer e para une ta hap me kembe te mbare mirse te gjej rrushe te shkofte tema ashtu si e para

----------


## bombona

> Po hy njer e para une ta hap me kembe te mbare mirse te gjej rrushe te shkofte tema ashtu si e para


hajde bujurm moj naqe ...nuk ka si te shkoj keq as kjo tem se perderisa jemi ne ata te paret dhe tema do shkoj vaj si e para hahahahaha
ja te te pershendes me nje keng te cat deluna qe po degjoj tani e ta pim nga nje fafe si per mengjes se bashku ne dyja ,si thua?

----------


## bombona

nje video duke udhetuar neper shkoder..... ja shikojeni hyrjen e shkoderes miq...

----------


## bombona

shijoni pak nga velipoja dhe ndeshja e vllaznise me napolin..

----------


## riduana

hemi ca ben ti mire si mja ke kalu dje se nuk jena pa hic

----------


## Homer

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjomsSTraUw
> shijoni pak nga velipoja dhe ndeshja e vllaznise me napolin..



Velipoja, Baywatch-i shqiptar   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bombona

> Velipoja, Baywatch-i shqiptar


apapapa ke te drejte sa nxehte eshte atje uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :djall i fshehur:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

A po gezon ndokush kenaqesit e velipojes aaa ????

----------


## bombona

> A po gezon ndokush kenaqesit e velipojes aaa ????


po po mundohemi nga pak ahahah

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Ani mire shume se edhe une kam perjetuar ato kenaqesi, ka qene nje vend shume i bukur plazhi iVelipojes, sidomos tek lumi Buna dhe tek pjesa ku eshte hotel ROZAFA !!!


Dua qe te kthehem sa me shpejte atje, sepse kam nje grumbull me shoqeri qe me presin !

----------


## bombona

> Ani mire shume se edhe une kam perjetuar ato kenaqesi, ka qene nje vend shume i bukur plazhi iVelipojes, sidomos tek lumi Buna dhe tek pjesa ku eshte hotel ROZAFA !!!
> 
> 
> Dua qe te kthehem sa me shpejte atje, sepse kam nje grumbull me shoqeri qe me presin !


ben mir se ketu eshte vertet nje parajs shqiptare ahaha

----------


## Milkway

O Shkodra a jeni breee ??? 

Ta gzofsh llokume kete sofer te re .....ishalla ka me shum me hanger hahahahaha

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> ben mir se ketu eshte vertet nje parajs shqiptare ahaha



Po po e di qe eshte me te vertet nje parajse shqiptare, andaj edhe dua te kthehem ???

----------


## riduana

He o Xhamia a po te pret ndonje cik mir bombona se nuk ta paska var fare

----------


## Milkway

> He o Xhamia a po te pret ndonje cik mir bombona se nuk ta paska var fare


Pe shof po qka me bo  :i ngrysur:  dashnija em mbyti hahahahahhaha 


si je ti ???

----------


## bombona

> Pe shof po qka me bo  dashnija em mbyti hahahahahhaha 
> 
> 
> si je ti ???


po e shoh menjeher po gjen ''shoqeri'' tek riduanan haha
si ju kam sot shkodraaaaaaaaaaaaa??????
xhamia qa do me hanger ti se mete tu hanger sa ke mu ba si fuqi vere ahaha
hajde pim nga nje kafe meqe eshte mengjes ahaha

----------


## projekti21_dk

Mirëmëngjesi shkodërloce.
Erdha nga Drenica për të pirë një kafe me shkodranë.
Ju dëshiroj një ditë të mbarë.

Adem Gashi, Drenicë ( Danimarkë )

----------


## strange

> **mire se vini ne sofren e shkoderloces**


bonbona na katunaret e kosoves ne sofra ulemi veq me hanger.ahahacka paske pergadit ti per mengjes? hahah

----------


## riduana

> Pe shof po qka me bo  dashnija em mbyti hahahahahhaha 
> 
> 
> si je ti ???


mire xhamia jam po bombona nuk eshte mire e sheh si ma ketheu he ja mosmirnjohsja nuk din shoqeri :djall i fshehur:  :syte zemra:

----------

